# Counter Strike (ver 1.5 & 1.6) bot querry.



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey guys,
I knw tat i can add bots (computer controlled Counter Terrorists or Terrorists) in *CS (v 1.6)* by typing *bot_quota5 (or any number depending on the number of bots we need) * in the console (~) key.
But i wanan knw How to add bots in *CS (v 1.5)* Wat command shud i type in  the console (~) Key to giv me additional opponents (CTs or Terrorists) while im playing. I do not hv a LAN Version of the game and i jus wana play it on my Personal PC but dnt knw the command. Please help.

As of now im jus alone (without any parterners and opponents) while playing CS (v 1.5) and i jus plant the bomb alone again and again the same sequence (without any bots)..

Please help guys !!!!

cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 21, 2006)

Most common command to add a CS Bot is bot_add_ct or bot_add_t.
AFAIK CS 1.5 requires 3D party bot launchers for bots to be perfectly executed.Do you have any Bot launching softwares?
If not,then try downloading Pod Bot's latest version and apply the necessary Maps waypoints to add up the bots.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanx for ur reply bro  well  I do not hv any Bot launching softwares. 



cheers n e-epace...

[Edited Batty]Do *not* discuss piracy here.


----------

